# Grand Canyon bartering



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

All our bartering revolved around alcohol, tobacco, and toilet paper. Think any of vices are good starting points. We were a fall trip so no motors but bet the guides are willing to bargain. Having an extra guide book or two worked out well for private parties.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Acid and boomers!!


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

2nd (dry) tobacco and (dry) rolling papers. $10 on the rim is worth many times that in the ditch.


----------



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

*Joints and cigs*

A colorado flag helps but letting the drivers of the motor boats know you have weed will help. Of course they won't run right up too you with tourists but one point person usually works well.


----------

